# 2000-2001 Schwinn Cruiser classic four, what's the skinny? 'opinions?'



## Jeff54

I'm looking at a red and silver S.C.C.4 and actually find it odd that there's not  many around. 

What's the skinny on these? troublesome 4 speed with Schwinn's new crappy chrome, otherwise made in China junk?

Or? who/what/if/ where's anybody who has something positive about them. like for a few bucks it's worth parting them out er something?

Good bike? LOL. whatever? I'm just fishing for a good reason to play with it, at about 60 dollar cost, and looks clean in small photo. 

But actually, mainly thinking good for parts or resale?   opinions? all hate mail of post 1980- china is fine for this thread too. lol.


----------



## TammyN

Is it a Shimano rear hub? Those are less troublesome than deraiileurs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn

at 80 bucks,it's a no brainer.the wheelset is worth about double.the shimano 4 speeds are pretty dependable.if it has repro schwinn typhoon brick tires,that adds a bit to value.


----------



## greenephantom

Good deal for sure, clean bike with factory flare fenders. The deal with the Nexus 4 speed hubs is that they are essentially the overdrive portion of a Nexus 7. So you get a 1:1 gear (like running a straight up coaster brake) and then you get three overdrive gears. The upshot is that in order to get a decent gear range (low gears and well as cruising gears) you need to run a smaller front sprocket than the classic 46. Or throw down for a hard-to-find 24 tooth or 26 tooth cog in the back, and then add some links to the chain. But if I found that bike at a sale for $80 it would be in the back of my Subaru right quick.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Jeff54

O.K. then, You guys talked me into it!.. Although pretty much already made my mind up before. ha. 



Anyways, Green Phantom, ( My favorite phantom color too) You're right, That 4 speed could use some down stepping into lower gear ratio.
1st gear   is standard peddling ratio, 2, lower, 3rd and 4th, (harder each gear)  moreover made for a speedster. Or,  as in my 1997 Black Phantom Cruiser classic with Nexus 7 speed, I use highest 7th (hardest) speed for spinning around my area for exercise. And lowest, (easiest)   speed for climbing my neighbor's yard. 

 A quick ride on that 4 speed,, turns into a great sell point on the 7 classic cruiser, lol. Except,, this 4 speed has a good sell point as an exerciser or speedster too. 

Island Schwinn, yup, sure enough, a nice nearly new set of Schwinn typhoon brick tires, extra bonus!

Yes, TammyN, Nexus/Shimano rear hub which is why I wanted it.. Ya see and don't-cha-no, My 1997 phantom classic 7 speed,, is a rust bucket!!

So, The plan is to rob a few chrome/zinc parts, and part  the rest  out.

Who wants a totally knick free, ( I can't find a scratch on it, not 1! [yet] ) 2000-2001 Schwinn Classic Four, Red and Silver Frame!?? (Frame, seat post and post bracket,  and fork with chrome cap only.  like MINT or  close!) I might toss in the chain guard too, it though, does have some scuffing. 

Taking offers, plus shipping. I'll be putting the other parts, tires with rims and shifter, fenders and a few other parts in buy/sell soon. so anybody interested PM offers plus shipping from SW  Florida  before me gets ready to list it all in a few days. 

And Tanks for the memories, (replies) fellow  Schwinners!


----------



## chaplin1022

*schwinn cruiser four*



Jeff54 said:


> O.K. then, You guys talked me into it!.. Although pretty much already made my mind up before. ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, Green Phantom, ( My favorite phantom color too) You're right, That 4 speed could use some down stepping into lower gear ratio.
> 1st gear   is standard peddling ratio, 2, lower, 3rd and 4th, (harder each gear)  moreover made for a speedster. Or,  as in my 1997 Black Phantom Cruiser classic with Nexus 7 speed, I use highest 7th (hardest) speed for spinning around my area for exercise. And lowest, (easiest)   speed for climbing my neighbor's yard.
> 
> A quick ride on that 4 speed,, turns into a great sell point on the 7 classic cruiser, lol. Except,, this 4 speed has a good sell point as an exerciser or speedster too.
> 
> Island Schwinn, yup, sure enough, a nice nearly new set of Schwinn typhoon brick tires, extra bonus!
> 
> Yes, TammyN, Nexus/Shimano rear hub which is why I wanted it.. Ya see and don't-cha-no, My 1997 phantom classic 7 speed,, is a rust bucket!!
> 
> So, The plan is to rob a few chrome/zinc parts, and part  the rest  out.
> 
> Who wants a totally knick free, ( I can't find a scratch on it, not 1! [yet] ) 2000-2001 Schwinn Classic Four, Red and Silver Frame!?? (Frame, seat post and post bracket,  and fork with chrome cap only.  like MINT or  close!) I might toss in the chain guard too, it though, does have some scuffing.
> 
> Taking offers, plus shipping. I'll be putting the other parts, tires with rims and shifter, fenders and a few other parts in buy/sell soon. so anybody interested PM offers plus shipping from SW  Florida  before me gets ready to list it all in a few days.
> 
> And Tanks for the memories, (replies) fellow  Schwinners!



hey i was wondering if you still had the rims for the cruiser four and how much you would take for them im restoring a cruiser four for my wife and need rims


----------

